# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook ads account unlimited spending limit verified business manager

## DonWilliam

Selling "FACEBOOK ADS" Enabled 100% Workable Accounts All Over The World With Verified Business Manager And Without Business manager

Accounts Have Lots Of FRIENDS And Activists

Unlimited Spending limit A Day


Contact me :

Skype live:.cid.6afc8d7b2ab24dbd

Or

Email me at [email protected]

Price $180

They Are 10 To 6 Year Old

-ACCOUNTS HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS 500+ to 1k - 2k (Real Friends)Random

-ACCOUNTS HAVE DAILY ACTIVITIES WITH LOTS OF PICTURE And Post

-ACCOUNTS HAVE 100% LOGGING ASSURANCE With Two Factory Authentication Code

-- 24/7 hours Customers Care Service
-- 15 Days For Replacement Guarantee

Contact With Us For Details :

Skype: live:.cid.cc2392cfb4313aa5 Or https://join.skype.com/invite/IPToDnfLfULP

Email: [email protected]

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## theadsmaster

This guy is a scam! He will take your money via bitcoin and disappear!! 





> Selling "FACEBOOK ADS" Enabled 100% Workable Accounts All Over The World With Verified Business Manager And Without Business manager
> 
> Accounts Have Lots Of FRIENDS And Activists
> 
> Unlimited Spending limit A Day
> 
> 
> Contact me :
> 
> ...

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello guys accounts are Still available, Bump

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## DonWilliam

Hello, new accounts available

----------


## theadsmaster

> Hello, new accounts available


This guy is a scam! He will take your money via bitcoin and disappear!!

----------


## theadsmaster

> Hello, new accounts available


Complete and total scam. Email: [email protected] if you want to get scammed. 
Don't waste your money.

----------

